
Becoming a full-stack reverse-engineer - SE_Student
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vKG8-TnawY
======
non-entity
Where are the jobs in reverse engineering? I've seen SW engineering positions
at certain three letter agencies mention reverse engineering, but I imagine
many people would have ethical stances against working for those type of
employers.

On another note, I'm on a few projects doing reverse engineering and find
myself left with more questions than answers. Are there any large online
communities with people who could help me out when I have questions. Something
like the osdev wiki particularly for reverse engineering.

~~~
SE_Student
I think (i could be wrong though), that a lot of reverse engineering jobs in
the commercial sector are advertised as "Software engineers" or "software
security", rarely do they use the title "Reverse Engineer", focus on the job
description that contains relevant keywords.

As for A community for RE, unfortunately I only know of /r/ReverseEngineering
and a discord channel, they both smack of elitism (those who know something
will make you jump through hoops rather than suggest a reading material, some
other place to look for your answer, or antagonize you in different ways),
that has been my experience with them so far.

------
SE_Student
I found this video to be very interesting and inspiring for people like me
who'd love to do projects to improve their reverse engineering skills (even
the content is not strictly about reverse engineering).

